# old distance birds



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

Does anyone from the midwest have any older distance birds they are culling out. Looking for 300 on up flyers. I had some Jan Aardens lined up and post office wouldn't ship from New York.
I'm looking for birds that were a success for you but you have enough of that bloodline. email is [email protected].


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I may have a couple of my HVRs available that I planned on keeping. I'll send you an email or PM soon and we Dan discuss. Once things cool down shipping shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## pooch88 (Nov 17, 2013)

What does HVR'S stand for??


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

It stands for awesome! No it really stands for husken van riel I know people say they are long distance but I would say mid distance from my experience


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> It stands for awesome! No it really stands for husken van riel I know people say they are long distance but I would say mid distance from my experience


I agree the long distance HVR don't exist anymore it makes me wonder if they ever did!


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Hvr "long Distance"*

Not really sure where you got your information , but the "HVR BLOODLINES" WILL FLY 100-600 . We have been flying the HVR'S FOR OVER 25 YEARS and they are a family of birds that fly 100- 500 with no problem. We fly 573 miles for 600 and have won at that distance also. At 500 our distance is 480 miles.
check it out at www.priscoracingpigeonloft.com


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Bob,
Was waiting for you to post in reference to a Misbelief that some have about the HVR's.Some should click on your link and see your results.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Back in the 60's we imported HVR's and had bird in the money in every futurity race we put them in. As young bird they could not loose, in old birds our Sions did better, then we crossed them and could not loose.

Just to bad I was in the Army when dad passed away and mom got rid of all the birds, and I never found any of them after I got out.
Dave


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> I agree the long distance HVR don't exist anymore it makes me wonder if they ever did!


I don't know how you came to that conclusion but between Bob Prisco's results and the Jones Boys, among many others, I would say you're pretty far off.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

The HVR is an old line of good tough middle distance racing pigeon. What is out there now have been crossed with new blood and I would say it is that new blood that is making what is now being called a HVR fly long distance.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I actually believe it's the new blood that's allowed them to compete in the shorter/faster races. Most families can fly the distance, a lot of it comes down to the maturity/conditioning of the bird.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Everyone in our area has tried flying HVR's including Jones Boys HVR, they do well up to 300 and 400 miles but 500 and 600 they don't do anything, and even at 400 miles they get beat by their loft mates of other strains more than they beat them. This is an observation from what guys in my club have told me, as I was interested in the strain at one point and did a little digging. A lot of pigeons that do well can't handle our race course (mountains, valleys, finger lakes). For example someone bought David Clausing houbens, he couldn't do anything with them he lost them all but when he sent them out to specials they did pretty good for him. We have a very tough course in my opinion, and from my mentor as well as others results with that strain, I feel as there are other strains or families out there that are tougher, and probably cheaper to get as well.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Straight or Crossed*

I have no idea what goes on in other lofts , just our own. We fly them straight and crossed with touch of Imbrecht. We see no difference in their ability to fly 100-500 miles in all conditions and speeds if straight or crossed. 
On 6/22/13 (CJC COMBINE) 133 LOFTS / 1707 BIRDS / 480 MILES . We had 4 birds in top 24 . 3 were straight and 1 crossed(95% HVR , 5 % IMBRECHT).
When the early imports can to USA (EARLY 1950 ) FANCIERS WERE WINNING WITH THEM AT ALL DISTANCES 100-550 MILES. 
You can believe what you want to believe about the "HVR BLOODLINES" and their ability to fly 100-500. They have been good to us and it is my opinion they are some of the best birds ever to come to USA.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

bob prisco said:


> I have no idea what goes on in other lofts , just our own. We fly them straight and crossed with touch of Imbrecht. We see no difference in their ability to fly 100-500 miles in all conditions and speeds if straight or crossed.
> On 6/22/13 (CJC COMBINE) 133 LOFTS / 1707 BIRDS / 480 MILES . We had 4 birds in top 24 . 3 were straight and 1 crossed(95% HVR , 5 % IMBRECHT).
> When the early imports can to USA (EARLY 1950 ) FANCIERS WERE WINNING WITH THEM AT ALL DISTANCES 100-550 MILES.
> You can believe what you want to believe about the "HVR BLOODLINES" and their ability to fly 100-500. They have been good to us and it is my opinion they are some of the best birds ever to come to USA.


Put your birds where your mouth is. Next year send me 6 youngsters I will train/feed/medicate them how you want me to and either as yearlings or 2 yr olds you choose I will race them in the Topeka 525 miles for me if I make top 10% with 1 or a number of them I will concede that they are long distance. However I will let you know my grandpa had THE best hvr's in the state (corini hvrs) when I flew with him in the early 90s and had several club diplomas with them from 100-300 miles but past that they just did not have the endurance.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Hvr "long Distance"*

Go to the "AU WEBSITE" .Look under the category of AWARDS.
Go to the "ALL DISTANCE and LONG DISTANCE HISTORICAL LISTING"
This area list the fanciers with the "Best 25 races within a consecutive 5 year period". Once a flyer entries the TOP 10 POSITIONS of a category , he will remain there until a higher score knocks him out.

The birds your grandpa had are listed under "ALL DISTANCE CATEGORY" with excellent results. BUT NOT IN "LONG DISTANCE"
Look under the "LONG DISTANCE CATEGORY" and look for the loft name MULLIGAN'S PLACE ,SI, NY. You will see that we were listed in :
31-40 loft category (4th place 86-90)
41-50 loft category ( 1st place 93-97)
81-95 loft category (4th place 87-91)

MULLIGAN'S PLACE is also listed in the "ALL DISTANCE CATEGORY"

We continue to fly the same birds in 2013 with the same results. 100-500 miles. We stand on our results and family of birds. You can compare the results and make your own conclusion .


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Hvr "long Distance"*

Just went back and checked records and did find "CORINI" listed in "LONG DISTANCE CATEGORY ( 16-20 LOFTS , 7TH PLACE, YEARS (89-93).
Nick had a great family of birds and a excellent results. If your grandpa did not get them in the longer races , it may not have been the birds fault.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

bob prisco said:


> Just went back and checked records and did find "CORINI" listed in "LONG DISTANCE CATEGORY ( 16-20 LOFTS , 7TH PLACE, YEARS (89-93).
> Nick had a great family of birds and a excellent results. If your grandpa did not get them in the longer races , it may not have been the birds fault.


Your right it could have been me and my grandpas fault. I could concede here and end this. First you need to learn the facts. Your birds are good by the results let me start by saying this. You do not race in the Midwest! If you did I'm just guessing you would be in for a learning experience because it takes a different sort of bird! Like I said send me squeakers prove me wrong! Or better yet send crazy Pete some young they have a ridiculous amount of long races!

This is a side note what I'm writing is just debate type writing. I am in no way angry or trying to make you angry just conversation 

On a second side note when I'm in Atlantic city next year one of you fine jersey folks mind showing me and my wife some real pigeons?  yes my wife is the real flyer not me


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Most lines can fly the distance. It is just some lines were used for the shorter races, by the breeder that developed them. HVRS were the new thing years agoo they could compete well at the 250 300 as young birds And shorter races. They could hold there own with the janssen bred birds. BUT remember the janssen did race a longer race or two to show there birds could not only race the longer races BUT win. HVR,S were called sprint birds by several back in the day. Really it is how the birds are selected and trained and raced. HVR,S flew well in the mid west. But look at how many lines of birds have been brought over in the past 50 years. And look at how well those lines do at first The Old lines crossed lines in the USA still hold up and win against new lines even in the 1 loft races. Far as the distance goes I do believe a 3 year bird and older would do better at the 5 hundred and higher then a yearling bird It is the person FIRSt that breeds the birds to get where they want to be. Selection is the key. Be it short medium or long. No magic line of birds just HOPE AND LUCK on building and working the birds. For some it works for others they are allways trying the FAD of the day. winners are not bought and bought. They are bred and trained


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Location ?*

First of all , I am not angry.Just providing information that is backed up with race results and documentation.
Every fancier , no matter where he fly's thinks his area is the most difficult location to fly. I have said for years and believe it more now than ever "It is a easy game when you have the right birds and correct information".
First you need a family of birds that fit the flying style in your area. However , most fanciers obtain birds that have no chance of helping them improve their race results. They are always chasing the "NEW" birds that are imported each year. Fact :The birds that are introduced in USA today are at best LOW QUALITY birds. The best birds are already selected by the ASIAN COUNTRIES ,what is left ends up here. The Best Tough Weather Birds and HIGH QUALITY no longer end up here as they did in the past.
You are better off obtaining birds from a local fancier with a good reputation , than buying high price "grandchildren" from some "EUROPEAN CHAMPION".
Many importers enter the "ONE LOFT RACES" with 20 ,30 and even 50 birds trying to win top prize. Somebody entering 50 birds to win a race - is only hoping and guessing - yet the AMERICAN FANCIERS OPEN UP THEIR WALLETS and SPEND LIKE CRAZY. I could never understand it - but you can spend your money anyway you want. "HAPPY THANKSGIVING"


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Like I said get a couple young down here. Prove me wrong  200-300 350 miles a well bred hvr is hard to beat 4-5-600 miles they hit their wall. It's harder in the Midwest period! Trust me I hope I'm wrong I have hvr blood in my loft now.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Hvr*

What birds excel at 400, 500 , 600 miles in your area ?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Bob I've been looking over your web site, nice birds great results. Have you ever sent birds to the South African race.
Dave


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

bob prisco said:


> What birds excel at 400, 500 , 600 miles in your area ?


The best flyer in my club actually has flown for 50+ yrs he has won the Topeka one year. He told me the best bird he had introduced into his loft was yrs and yrs ago it was a bird someone lost in Minnesota it ended up at joes loft he got ahold of the guy and the guy told him to keep it and do what he wanted with him. He bred out of him and he said to date every bird in his loft has that blood in it. He was a coodoo? I don't know the spelling.

Now if you want to know the best long distance racers in the Midwest and in my opinion the country. The Weldon brothers in north platte Nebraska. Lee told me their birds are osmans. The only bird I got back from Topeka last year was out of a pair of theirs. That was the only bird out of their birds I sent.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Do not know about there being real Osmans left around BUT Morris Gordans was of the osman Buita cross And they did well past the 250 mark And did well at the 500 races. It as i said is not as much the LINE of the bird It how they are used and selected. Many old line birds Did well at distance A cross with distance birds and sprint or med birds For today Would make a good bird. The old saying holad and send those hard weather birds Still works As they may fly some slower they can cut the different weather drag And win the rough races. BUT selection selection selection. Is the way forward


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

But getting back to my post. Do any have some proven older distance cull birds that you want to help out my long distance program with?


----------

